# Captain Morgan Marinated & Smoked Back Ribs:



## Lee Vining (Jul 27, 2021)

1 cup brown sugar

7 TSP dry onion

2 TSP garlic

1 TSP pepper

1 TSP Thyme

1 TSP Rosemary

3 TSP oregano



1/4 cup Ketchup

1/4 cup soy sauce

1/4 cup Worcester sauce

1/4 cup Captain Morgan. (Or Jack)



I warm the marinade and let it sit for a time for the flavors to permeate.



Marinate ribs overnight.

Rub and smoke w/pecan or hickory.







Smoke at 225F for 3 hours then into the crockpot for 3 hours on high for the casserole style/ 4hrs on low with the conventional style crockpot.

Marinate in ziplocks over night:


----------



## Lee Vining (Aug 29, 2021)

Smoke 4 hours 225F then casserole Crock pot pre-heated on high for 2 hours.
For you "non smokers" The pink in the meat above post #1 is the smoke ring.


----------

